# ENDED - Winner Announced - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by Samantha drawz



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 ​If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## Baymule

How do you like my new collar?


----------



## Ponker

CRAMP! CRAMP!


----------



## CinnamonEli

"Help!  I've fallen and I can't get up!"


----------



## micah wotring

Man, you smell!


----------



## micah wotring

...and a little tan on this side...


----------



## CinnamonEli

Scratch my neck again, please?!  It's my favorite spot!


----------



## CinnamonEli

Don't ever call me an old goat again!


----------



## Snydergangs

WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hey!  Can we get some service over here?????


----------



## HomesteaderWife

"Excuse me human, can we have a moment? I'm trying to explain _the goats and the weeds_ to my kid."


----------



## HomesteaderWife

"No, no, no. _THIS_ is how you strike a pose and get extra treats!"


----------



## Ponker

Your breath! Ughhh


----------



## micah wotring

"Who cares if I look funny. I can't let the camera know I have a double chin!"


----------



## Rescuechick76

What?? You have goat to be kidding me!


----------



## Sumi

micah wotring said:


> Man, you smell!


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @micah wotring!


----------



## Sumi

Join our new Caption Contest Here!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## micah wotring

Yayyyy!!!!
Thanks @frustratedearthmother !


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Congrats @micah wotring!


----------

